# Star Fort Macomb



## JWW427 (Sep 14, 2020)

Now abandoned and falling into ruin, Fort Macomb once guarded the Chef Menteur Pass into Lake Pontchartrain.

Built in 1822 as part of the ambitious “Third System” seacoast defense plan enacted in the wake of the War of 1812, Fort Macomb was just one of 42 forts constructed at the time.

Later, the fort was occupied by Confederate forces in the Civil War. The fort was decommissioned and abandoned in 1871 following a fire four years previous. The ruins were further damaged during Hurricane Katrina in 2005.

Due to its dangerous and deteriorating condition, the fort is currently closed to the public.
No kidding? What are they hiding?
Very odd all the niches or gun ports...why so many at different levels?
Why do some point inward towards the interior?
Very mysterious.



​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2019-11-12 23:57:44Reaction Score: 1



There are a few still dotted around there although nowhere near 45.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2019-11-13 21:05:07Reaction Score: 2




JWW427 said:


> Now abandoned and falling into ruin, Fort Macomb once guarded the Chef Menteur Pass into Lake Pontchartrain.
> 
> Built in 1822 as part of the ambitious “Third System” seacoast defense plan enacted in the wake of the War of 1812, Fort Macomb was just one of 42 forts constructed at the time.
> 
> ...


Great to see that video.  Looks like an exceptionally well made place - hard to believe how well it looks having been left for 140 years open to the elements.  How much work must have gone into the fort - very long corridors, simple but impressive design, very thick walls - all those bricks and effort to build.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2019-11-13 21:35:03Reaction Score: 2




Feralimal said:


> Great to see that video.  Looks like an exceptionally well made place - hard to believe how well it looks having been left for 140 years open to the elements.  How much work must have gone into the fort - very long corridors, simple but impressive design, very thick walls - all those bricks and effort to build.  Thanks for posting.


You are right, this is exquisite!

This guy is currently stalking the Valleta region of the ilse of Malta with a camera, the place is a massive star fort city with the same unbelievable(for the time) construction.

Paul Explores

I bet there is much more underneath these places!

	Post automatically merged: 11/13/19

Valletta - Wikipedia


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2019-11-14 02:19:30Reaction Score: 1




CitizenShip said:


> Paul Explores


This one right off the bat. Thanks for the referral!



> ROMAN HOUSE OCCUPIED UNTILL 30YRS AGO!! EXCEELENT STRUCTURE TO STILL BE STANDING NOW AND RECENTLY USED! THEY HAD AN OUSIDE KITCHEN, A WELL, *AND KEPT COWS THE TOP FLOOR WHICH ACTUALLY ISS THE FIRST FLOOR BECAUSE IT GOES THREE FLOORS DOWN*


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2020-08-17 14:35:31Reaction Score: 1


Another gem from ancient rock cut Valletta!

* *


----------

